# Kansas city Rub question



## joetee (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, this is for all you that know anything about Kansas City bbq.

What makes it KC. Is it the sauce? Is it the rub?

I've been trying to find something on this. I did find a KC sauce recipe which sounds great.

But can't find much on rubs.

I've been using Memphis Dust which is good but I think it might be more of a Memphis style.

I'm looking to make own. I don't buy store brands.

Can someone please help me out here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

KC rub is sugar heavy and you are correct alot of it comes from the sauce. Memphis style is usually dry and sometimes a light sauce with some heat. KC is usually sauced thick with more sweet


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 10, 2020)

What Jake said.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 10, 2020)

Here is a KC rub.  You can sub turbinado for the brown sugar.

Kansas City Rub


INGREDIENTS:

One-quarter cup brown sugar

One-quarter cup sweet paprika

Two teaspoons ground black pepper

Two teaspoons chili powder

Two teaspoons onion powder

One teaspoon garlic powder

As you can see, it is on the less spicy side.

One teaspoon mustard powder

One-half teaspoon powdered cayenne


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 10, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Here is a KC rub.  You can sub turbinado for the brown sugar.
> 
> Kansas City Rub
> 
> ...


That sounds good I use turbinado in mine


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 10, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That sounds good I use turbinado in mine



It is good.  
Not as spicy as a Memphis style rub and sweeter.

Yeah, I prefer turbinado too.


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 11, 2020)

Will have to try when cooking for my daughter ... she has gator tongue and can’t deal with anything too spicy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 11, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Will have to try when cooking for my daughter ... she has gator tongue and can’t deal with anything too spicy.



I love spicy foods but they don't love me back.
We'll leave it at that!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2020)

This is chef jimmy j’s recipe.
I use this recipe when I am in the mood for Kansas City Style Ribs...JJ

KC Q RUB

1/2C Sugar in the Raw* (Turbinado)
1/4C Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Dry Mustard
1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like.
1/2tsp Cayenne or Chipotle Powder

Combine all and mix well. KID FRIENDLY.
For more heat add more Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste.
Note*...Sugar in the Raw stands up to higher Smoker or Grill temps the best. You can substitute Dried Brown Sugar.
Spread Brown Sugar on a sheet pan and Bake in a 200°F Oven for 15 minutes. Cool completely and rub between your hands to pulverize lumps.

Makes about 1 Cup
I use this recipe when I am in the mood for Kansas City Style Ribs...JJ

KC Q RUB

1/2C Sugar in the Raw* (Turbinado)
1/4C Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
1T Kosher Salt
1T Chili Powder
1T Granulated Garlic
1T Granulated Onion
1T Dry Mustard
1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like.
1/2tsp Cayenne or Chipotle Powder

Combine all and mix well. KID FRIENDLY.
For more heat add more Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste.
Note*...Sugar in the Raw stands up to higher Smoker or Grill temps the best. You can substitute Dried Brown Sugar.
Spread Brown Sugar on a sheet pan and Bake in a 200°F Oven for 15 minutes. Cool completely and rub between your hands to pulverize lumps.

Makes about 1 Cup


----------



## joetee (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you. I'll have to give this one a try.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 12, 2020)

*

 SmokinAl



 chef jimmyj
*

Yep! 
Mine is a little modification of Jimmy's original KC rub recipe.  
So credit and inspiration really must go to him.

For butts and yardbird, I use another one of Jimmy's rub recipes.  
In my opinion, that one beats any store bought one hands down!
It is a mild and savory rub. 
If more kick is desired, then adding some Tony C's takes care of that. 

We really do have some gifted rub makers here on SMF.


----------

